
Basecamp’s “Work Can Wait” Pledge – Why We’re Not Recommending It - lox
https://www.zoho.com/projects/blog/basecamps-work-can-wait-pledge-why-were-not-recommending-it.html
======
WalterSear
Do you want people to overwork and burnout? Because 'maintaining an informal
culture that imparts a strong sense of freedom. The leadership makes it clear
that what matters most is how employees perform and not how long they work or
when they come and go.' is how you get people to overwork and burnout.

Everyone - managers, coworkers and the individuals themselves need external
structure that prevents them from assuming that everyone else expects overwork
from them, and from unintentionally expecting it from others, and themselves.
Leaving this to 'judgement' means that eventually, everyone will be
overworking 'just this once'.

